# Bread Pudding (no alcohol)



## dino1958 (Jul 6, 2001)

Does anyone have a good recipe for Bread Pudding without the use of alcohol?? My secretary is asking for one. I know the alcohol cooks out but she is very religious and refuses anything with alcohol in it. Thanks


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

General Idea:

Toasted Brioch Cubes
1Quart of Cream
1 Quart of Milk
20 egg Yolks
5 whole eggs
vanilla bean
1-2 cups sugar
raisins or other dried fruits


bake in water bath

with bread pudding your basic goal is to soak stale bread in egg custard and steam bake for that crispy on the outside, puddingy on the inside yumm fest. alcohol is an option, a flavoring. if you have found a recipe with alcohol, you don't need to add it!


----------



## dino1958 (Jul 6, 2001)

Thanks!!


----------

